# consentement des cookies



## tipitipi (8 Décembre 2021)

Suite au thread de Pixel de Tracking sur Twitter, j'aimerais bien une réponse claire de l'équipe de MacG.
Où est le bouton "refuser tout" qu'impose la loi ? À quand le respect des règles de laCNIL et des données personnelles qui semblent fuiter même si on prend le temps de décocher les innombrables cases des partenaires ?
Merci d'avance pour la réponse.


----------



## mokuchley (8 Décembre 2021)

je remarque depuis peu que les sites sont entrain de proposer le refus total ; donc c'est une histoire de temps


----------



## tipitipi (8 Décembre 2021)

mokuchley a dit:


> je remarque depuis peu que les sites sont entrain de proposer le refus total ; donc c'est une histoire de temps


Mais c'est juste la loi depuis un bon bout de temps déjà, et MacG s'est déjà fait interpeler plusieurs fois sur le sujet. As-tu parcouru le thread que je mentionne ?


----------



## mokuchley (8 Décembre 2021)

je viens de le lire ( le depart ; parcequ'après ça part en vrille )



tipitipi a dit:


> c'est juste la loi depuis un bon bout de temps déjà


mes decouvertes de " tout ignorer " sur mes sites visités sont recentes

en faite a propos de macgé je decouvre le soucis...donc pas d'opinion non abouti

PS : dans le lien on voit une fenêtre sur un logiciel qui decouvre les fuites ; est-ce little snich ?


----------



## Anthony (9 Décembre 2021)

tipitipi a dit:


> Suite au thread de Pixel de Tracking sur Twitter


Je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi il vient nous chercher des noises…



tipitipi a dit:


> Où est le bouton "refuser tout" qu'impose la loi ?


…puisque le bouton « Tout refuser » est précisément le bouton de gauche. Nous avons toujours eu un bouton « Tout refuser », sauf pendant quelques mois lorsque nous sommes passés de la solution de SirData à la solution de Google, quand le cadre légal n’était pas super assuré. J’avais expliqué notre choix dans mon dernier rapport d’étape en mai dernier : https://www.macg.co/macgeneration/2...rois-ans-de-progres-et-de-frustrations-121211 Pendant un temps, nous avons testé différentes formulations du bouton, avant de s’arrêter sur celle-ci, « Poursuivre sans mon consentement ».

Après je l’ai dit plusieurs fois, lorsque je mets ma casquette de DPO, je ne suis pas satisfait de la CMP de Google qui marche plutôt mal et ne semble pas remplir correctement son devoir d’information. Je ne suis pas le seul d’ailleurs, l’équivalent belge de la Cnil est du même avis. C’est pour cela que nous avons développons depuis plusieurs mois notre propre CMP, qui se débarrasse entièrement du framework de l’IAB, et évitera le genre de confusions que l’on voit dans le reste du _thread_ que tu mentionnes. Elle sera beaucoup plus simple, puisqu’elle mentionnera uniquement les services que nous utilisons vraiment, et pas l’ensemble des partenaires de l’IAB, et ne présentera pas les services en intérêt légitime, par ailleurs fort bien expliqués dans la politique de confidentialité que je continue à mettre régulièrement à jour.

Par ailleurs :



tipitipi a dit:


> À quand le respect des règles de laCNIL et des données personnelles qui semblent fuiter même si on prend le temps de décocher les innombrables cases des partenaires ?



Ce serait bien qu’on descende d’un ton dans la réthorique. Laisser entendre qu’on ne respecte pas les règles de la Cnil, alors que nous étions _le seul_ client de SirData qui configurait la CMP d’une manière légale de l’aveu même de leur DPO, et que je consulte régulièrement la Cnil pour savoir comment avancer, ça me fatigue _un peu_. J’ai encore supprimé plus de 100 000 adresses mails de la base du forum pour répondre aux exigences de minimisation des données, on a développé notre propre solution de push pour ne plus faire sortir d’adresses IP et de données personnelles pour cet usage somme toute basique, on est en train de travailler sur une manière de diagnostiquer des problèmes sans collecter d’infos personnelles, et donc on a cette CMP maison… Se prendre ce genre de remarques dans la gueule alors qu’on est parmi les acteurs les plus vertueux du domaine, et qu’on y consacre des dizaines de milliers d’euros par an, ça devient gentiment usant.

(Et pour finir, je déplace dans la bonne rubrique.)


----------



## tipitipi (9 Décembre 2021)

@Anthony
désolé si le ton de mon message parait péremptoire, ce n'est pas volontaire (même si à la relecture, je comprends qu'il puisse être perçu ainsi). Je ne suis pas expert dans le domaine, mais ce compte Twitter me parait réglo sur ses infos. Du coup, quand il explique que des données fuitent malgré l'acte de décocher toutes les cases une par une, avec un screenshot pour illustrer, pourquoi ne le croirais-je pas ?
Il vous a interpelé sur Twitter, peut-être qu'une réponse aurait été bienvenue ?
Et bon, on ne va pas se mentir, ce bouton de gauche est illisible ; comment, alors que de très nombreux sites rusent avec la loi pour tromper les visiteurs (ce dont je ne vous accuse nullement !), ne pas être questionné par l'étrangeté de ce bouton illisible ?


----------



## tipitipi (9 Décembre 2021)

mokuchley a dit:


> PS : dans le lien on voit une fenêtre sur un logiciel qui decouvre les fuites ; est-ce little snich ?


Je ne sais pas, je ne suis pas l'auteur de ces messages !


----------



## Anthony (10 Décembre 2021)

tipitipi a dit:


> Du coup, quand il explique que des données fuitent malgré l'acte de décocher toutes les cases une par une, avec un screenshot pour illustrer, pourquoi ne le croirais-je pas ?


S’il fait exprès de ne pas comprendre comment fonctionne la CMP, forcément, ça complique les choses. Sur mon propre navigateur de test en navigation privée, tant que je n’ai rien choisi, le site de _MacGeneration_ enregistre quatre cookies techniques (dont trois liés à la CMP elle-même) et donc exclus du champ de la CMP. Après on revient au reste de mon raisonnement, j’aime de moins en moins les solutions qui utilisent le _framework_ de l’IAB comme celle que nous utilisons, et le jour où nous pourrons déployer notre propre CMP ne peut pas venir assez tôt.



tipitipi a dit:


> Il vous a interpelé sur Twitter, peut-être qu'une réponse aurait été bienvenue ?


Ce n’est pas la première fois qu’il nous interpelle. J’ai répondu la première fois, il a ignoré mes explications, j’ai franchement autre chose à faire que de répondre à ce qu’il convient désormais de qualifier de troll.



tipitipi a dit:


> Et bon, on ne va pas se mentir, ce bouton de gauche est illisible ; comment, alors que de très nombreux sites rusent avec la loi pour tromper les visiteurs (ce dont je ne vous accuse nullement !), ne pas être questionné par l'étrangeté de ce bouton illisible ?


Je ne suis « que » le DPO, je n’ai donc pas la main sur l’intitulé du bouton, qui est aussi un enjeu commercial. C’est le _big boss_ qui s’en charge et qui a choisi cette formulation longuette, qui peut effectivement être coupée selon la taille de l’écran. C’est très optimisé pour l’iPhone qui est maintenant notre support principal.


----------



## tipitipi (10 Décembre 2021)

ok, merci pour les réponses


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Septembre 2022)

Cela dit, il devient lassant de devoir refaire régulièrement la même opération consistant à désactiver les 165 (cette fois-ci, j'ai compté) boutons pour désactiver ce qu vous appelez "intérêt légitime", qui, de mon point de vue n'a rien de légitime, et est même totalement illégitime. Je vous en rappelle votre propre définition :


			
				le pop-up d'information sur ce sujet a dit:
			
		

> Quel est le principe de l'intérêt légitime ?​Certains fournisseurs ne demandent pas votre consentement, mais utilisent vos données à caractère personnel s'ils estiment qu'il est de leur intérêt légitime de le faire.



Ça a le mérite d'être clair : certains fournisseurs (165 en tout si je ne me suis pas trompé dans mon décompte) s'arrogent le droit de passer outre à notre absence de consentement s'ils le souhaitent. c'est bien entendu laissé à leur entière discrétion, eux seuls décident s'ils vous volent ou non vos données.

Je dis bien "volent", car je ne sais pas pour vous, mais en ce qui me concerne, je considère que je suis seul propriétaire de mes données personnelles, en conséquence de quoi, si un tiers souhaite les utiliser, ça sera contre redevance, et non pas gratuitement.

Enfin, je me demande bien pourquoi je dois renouveler mes choix tous les 10 à 15 jours, ça devient vraiment lassant.

Et, Anthony, non, le bouton "continuer sans accepter" ne s'affiche pas à chaque fois, aujourd'hui, je l'ai cherché en vain !


----------



## baron (17 Septembre 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Enfin, je me demande bien pourquoi je dois renouveler mes choix tous les 10 à 15 jours, ça devient vraiment lassant.


Je suis assez convaincu que c'est l'objectif sous-jacent et inavoué : que de guerre lasse, nous acceptions de nous laisser forcer la main. 

Je veux bien cliquer une fois sur un bouton à intervalle régulier pour confirmer mes choix ; devoir le faire individuellement pour chacun des si nombreux partenaires aux « intérêts légitimes » est difficilement supportable, surtout à ce rythme.


----------



## ericse (17 Septembre 2022)

baron a dit:


> Je suis assez convaincu que c'est l'objectif sous-jacent et inavoué : que de guerre lasse, nous acceptions de nous laisser forcer la main.


C'est un bel exemple de Dark Pattern décrit par la CNIL, en particulier « Créer de la friction aux actions de protection des données »



baron a dit:


> Je veux bien cliquer une fois sur un bouton à intervalle régulier pour confirmer mes choix ; devoir le faire individuellement pour chacun des si nombreux partenaires aux « intérêts légitimes » est difficilement supportable, surtout à ce rythme.


L'"Intérêt légitime" est laissé à l'appréciation du site, mais il n'a pas intérêt à se tromper dessus, c'est un des reproches fait à Instagram et qui a justifié l'amende record de 405 millions d'euros, et je pense que ce jugement va amener beaucoup de sites à revoir leur politique d'acceptation des cookies. 

Ce sera un problème pour la monétisation des sites web par la publicité ciblée, mais personnellement je pense que la publicité ciblée est un cancer qui ronge le Web, et un remède pire que le mal, mais c'est peut-être un autre sujet.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2022)

Effectivement :



			
				Wikipedia à propos des dark patterns a dit:
			
		

> Elle y mentionne plusieurs pratiques de _dark pattern_ *comme étant contraires au RGPD et à la **Loi Informatique et Libertés*, notamment :
> 
> 
> L'activation ou le pré-cochage de cases de recueil de consentement
> ...


Là, nous sommes bien dans ces deux derniers cas, non ?


----------



## baron (17 Septembre 2022)

C'est également mon sentiment. 

Je dois dire aussi que c'est le seul site que je fréquente qui ait de telles pratiques.


----------



## Anthony (19 Septembre 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Enfin, je me demande bien pourquoi je dois renouveler mes choix tous les 10 à 15 jours, ça devient vraiment lassant.


Probablement parce que tu purges tes _cookies_, je l’ai déjà expliqué 165 fois.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et, Anthony, non, le bouton "continuer sans accepter" ne s'affiche pas à chaque fois, aujourd'hui, je l'ai cherché en vain !


Il s’affiche systématiquement, juste à côté du bouton _Accepter_, cela n’a jamais changé. Il peut avoir différentes formulations selon le site, ça aussi je l’ai déjà expliqué, et j’ai déjà expliqué pourquoi aussi. Et quand tu cliques dessus, tu refuses bien tout, la loi est très claire là-dessus, et nous la suivons à la lettre. (Mais on en revient toujours au même problème : je n’aime pas l’interface de cette CMP, qui entraine cette confusion, et le moment où on aura notre propre solution avec juste deux boutons ne peut pas venir assez tôt.)


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Septembre 2022)

Anthony a dit:


> Probablement parce que tu purges tes _cookies_, je l’ai déjà expliqué 165 fois.
> 
> 
> Il s’affiche systématiquement, juste à côté du bouton _Accepter_, cela n’a jamais changé. Il peut avoir différentes formulations selon le site, ça aussi je l’ai déjà expliqué, et j’ai déjà expliqué pourquoi aussi. Et quand tu cliques dessus, tu refuses bien tout, la loi est très claire là-dessus, et nous la suivons à la lettre. (Mais on en revient toujours au même problème : je n’aime pas l’interface de cette CMP, qui entraine cette confusion, et le moment où on aura notre propre solution avec juste deux boutons ne peut pas venir assez tôt.)


Alors "non !" je ne purge *jamais* mes cookies, et MacGe est le seul site où j'ai ce problème. Je fréquente quelques autres forums (moto pour l'essentiel) où les cookies ont une durée limitée, chaque mois je dois m'identifier une fois, et chaque trimestre, on me représente le formulaire où je n'ai qu'à cliquer sur "Refuser tout", mais MacGe est le seul site où ce formulaire ré-apparait aléatoirement entre une fois par semaine et une fois par mois.

Par ailleurs, non plus, le bouton "continuer sans accepter", que j'utilise systématiquement lorsqu'il est présent n'apparait pas toujours, même si son absence est plus rare, mais je peux t'assurer que vendredi, il n'apparaissait pas, il n'y avait que 'tout accepter" et "personnaliser vos réglages" (en substance, je n'ai pas mémorisé les libellés exacts).

Bien sûr, la prochaine fois que ça se produit, je ne manquerais pas de te faire une copie d'écran !

Enfin, tu sais déjà depuis longtemps ce que je pense de la notion dite "d'intérêt légitime", je ne reviendrais donc pas dessus.


----------



## Anthony (19 Septembre 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ré-apparait aléatoirement entre une fois par semaine et une fois par mois.


La CMP réapparait dans trois cas :


il n’y a pas (ou plus) de _cookie_ enregistrant les préférences de l’utilisateur ;
la liste des « partenaires » a changé de manière significative ;
l’utilisateur clique sur le lien en bas de page pour la faire réapparaitre.

Je ne maitrise évidemment pas le deuxième cas (et je mets « partenaires » entre guillemets puisque précisément, il ne s’agit pas de nos partenaires, mais de ceux de l’IAB ; les seules entreprises auxquelles nous sommes susceptibles de transférer des données sont listées ici). J’ai mis un délai d’expiration du _cookie_ suffisamment long pour empêcher que le premier cas se reproduise trop souvent — mais si les _cookies _sont purgés par le navigateur pour une raison ou pour une autre, si tu utilises la navigation privée, si tu utilises un autre navigateur/appareil, alors… Mais je n’ai pas touché aux réglages de la CMP depuis des lustres.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bien sûr, la prochaine fois que ça se produit, je ne manquerais pas de te faire une copie d'écran !


Je veux bien, parce que précisément, je n’ai pas touché aux réglages de la CMP depuis des lustres. Or elle est configurée pour _toujours_ afficher le bouton « Tout refuser » à côté du bouton « Tout accepter », avec des formulations plus ou moins heureuses selon le site, voir mes réponses précédentes pour les explications du pourquoi du comment.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Enfin, tu sais déjà depuis longtemps ce que je pense de la notion dite "d'intérêt légitime", je ne reviendrais donc pas dessus.


Et moi donc, voir mes réponses précédentes là encore.


----------



## Anthony (19 Septembre 2022)

Je comprends mieux : la CMP a changé _d’apparence_ plutôt que de configuration, en tout cas sur mon téléphone, parce que je ne la vois pas sur mon ordinateur. Le bouton « Tout refuser » est bien au même plan que le bouton « Tout accepter », mais prend la forme… d’une croix. C’est diaboliquement génial, parce que ça respecte absolument la loi, mais que ce n’est absolument pas clair. Ils sont malins. (Du coup ça restaure le fonctionnement que j’aime bien, qui met bien en avant la liste des consentements, mais qui en même temps m’ennuie, parce qu’il met en avant… des consentements et des partenaires qu’on utilise pas. J’ai réitéré mes questions sur l’avancement de notre propre solution.) Ça n’explique pas cette affaire de réapparition régulière, cela dit. Tu utilises quoi comme navigateur @Pascal 77 ?


----------



## baron (20 Septembre 2022)

Anthony a dit:


> Ça n’explique pas cette affaire de réapparition régulière, cela dit. Tu utilises quoi comme navigateur @Pascal 77 ?



La question ne s'adressait pas à moi mais ici avec Safari et Monterey (chaque fois mis à jour endéans la semaine de sortie), j'ai dû réitérer trois ou quatre fois depuis début août le refus de chacun des "partenaires" invoquant leur "intérêt légitime". C'est plus que fastidieux…
N.B. Je ne purge pas les cookies ; je n'ai aucun bloqueur de contenu. 

Voici mes préférences de confidentialité : 





Je regarderai mieux si je trouve cette croix la prochaine fois (mais si tu pouvais poster une capture d'écran indiquant où cliquer, ce serait encore mieux).


----------



## Anthony (20 Septembre 2022)

baron a dit:


> Je regarderai mieux si je trouve cette croix la prochaine fois (mais si tu pouvais poster une capture d'écran indiquant où cliquer, ce serait encore mieux).


C’est le truc drôle, j’ai toutes les peines du monde à la faire apparaitre, à l’inverse. Je l’ai eu hier soir sur mobile : 






La croix est en haut à droite, comme le bouton « Continuer sans accepter » dans la plupart des CMP. Du coup on a les trois possibilités : tout accepter, personnaliser, tout refuser. C’est mieux, mais c’est moins bien présenté qu’avant, c’est certain.


----------



## nykk (20 Septembre 2022)

Pour ma part, j'utilise depuis longtemps des extensions qui privatisent ma navigation : avec Firefox et Safari sous Monterey, Ghostery, qui fait disparaître la fenêtre des cookies, et SuperAgent sur FF et Safari BigSur, car la version de Ghostery est la Lite qui est beaucoup moins efficace pour les cookies : avec tout ça, je ne suis plus embêté.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2022)

Là, il est clair que … ça ne l'est pas, ça ressemble à un bouton de fermeture de fenêtre, il il ne me serait pas venu à l'idée que ça puisse signifier "tout refuser" !

Bon, sinon, pour info, mon navigateur est Safari, tenu à jour, mais en version "brute de décoffrage", c'est à dire utilisé tel qu'il est sorti de l'installeur d'Apple, sans aucune extension ni aucun réglage modifié. Je suis sous Monterey, mais avant la mise à jour, cet été, j'avais le même comportement sous Mojave. sur mes iBidules (iPhone 13 pro et iPad M1), je ne vais jamais sur le site, je n'utilise que l'app pour les infos, rarement sur l'iPad d'ailleurs, chaque matin sur l'iPhone, et jamais pour accéder aux forums.

Par contre, il m'arrive parfois de consulter les forums, toujours avec Safari "à jour mais de base", mais non pas depuis mon MBP 15, mais depuis mon MBA 13 (même version du système, sauf que lui est passé par Catalina avant d'arriver à Monterey).


----------



## Anthony (20 Septembre 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, il est clair que … ça ne l'est pas, ça ressemble à un bouton de fermeture de fenêtre, il il ne me serait pas venu à l'idée que ça puisse signifier "tout refuser" !


Nous sommes d’accord.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, sinon, pour info, mon navigateur est Safari, tenu à jour, mais en version "brute de décoffrage", c'est à dire utilisé tel qu'il est sorti de l'installeur d'Apple, sans aucune extension ni aucun réglage modifié. Je suis sous Monterey, mais avant la mise à jour, cet été, j'avais le même comportement sous Mojave. sur mes iBidules (iPhone 13 pro et iPad M1), je ne vais jamais sur le site, je n'utilise que l'app pour les infos, rarement sur l'iPad d'ailleurs, chaque matin sur l'iPhone, et jamais pour accéder aux forums.


Safari avait posé problème il y a quelques années, en changeant complètement sa manière de gérer les _cookies_, mais je ne vois rien dans les récentes mises à jour qui pourraient expliquer le comportement que tu décris. On en revient à mes trois cas — peut-être des révisions récurrentes de la liste des « partenaires » de l’IAB ?


----------



## baron (20 Septembre 2022)

Anthony a dit:


> La croix est en haut à droite, comme le bouton « Continuer sans accepter » dans la plupart des CMP. Du coup on a les trois possibilités : tout accepter, personnaliser, tout refuser. C’est mieux, mais c’est moins bien présenté qu’avant, c’est certain.


Merci @Anthony. Effectivement, c'était bien caché, tout en étant face à nous.
Selon le point de vue, on jugera que c'est habile ou retors.

En tout cas, la fonction de ce bouton n'est pas explicite.
Au mieux, ce bouton de fermeture de la fenêtre surgissante peut être interprété comme "Posez-moi la question plus tard" mais l'absence de tout énoncé quant à sa fonction ou de tout message de confirmation quant aux effets produits ne permet pas de poser un choix éclairé.

Décrivons l'UX…
Voici le premier choix qui s'offre à nous :




Il est difficile de dire que le bouton tenant lieu de "Tout refuser" ou "Poursuivre sans mon consentement" est sur un même pied que "Tout accepter".

A première vue, si on ne veut pas "Apporter son soutien" (intitulé assez facilement compris comme étant l'acceptation de la publicité ciblée), on cliquera donc sur le bouton alternatif "Gérer vos préférences" et là , on part dans une opération inutilement longue pour dire que non seulement on ne consent pas à ces usages mais qu'on le refuse aussi pour les partenaires aux intérêts dits légitimes (une quinzaine d'options comme celle-ci où l'intérêt légitime est pré-coché) :






Arrivé au bout de cette litanie, ce n'est pas fini !

Il y a encore un bouton concernant les fournisseurs. Et là, on découvre que tout ce qu'on a fait jusque là ne suffit pas encore puisque pour chacun de ces fournisseurs (il y en a environ 150 !), il faut à nouveau répéter individuellement notre refus de leur communiquer nos données :





Il est difficile pour les propriétaires de ce site de soutenir qu'ils respectent ainsi le libre-arbitre des utilisateurs. L'impression reste forte qu'au contraire ils mettent tout en œuvre et rusent éhontément pour arriver à leurs fins : éviter que l'utilisateur refuse l'utilisation de ses données personnelles.


Il faut certainement constater que le design de cette interface coche pas mal des cas visés par les recommandations relatives aux _dark patterns_ émises par le Comité européen de la protection des données :


			https://edpb.europa.eu/system/files/2022-03/edpb_03-2022_guidelines_on_dark_patterns_in_social_media_platform_interfaces_en.pdf
		


P.S. Je n'avais pas lu ton message ci-dessus avant de poster.
— Je ne sais pas pourquoi ce dialogue est apparu si souvent.  Ce matin, pour les besoins de la cause (faire les captures d'écran), j'ai volontairement supprimé les cookies MacG — une fois que je savais comment on pouvait choisir ses réglages d'un clic, ça me dérangeait moins. — On verra quand ça reviendra…


----------



## ericse (20 Septembre 2022)

baron a dit:


> En tout cas, la fonction de ce bouton n'est pas explicite.


Merci pour ton analyse, en complément, pour toi, faut-il comprendre que fermer la fenêtre implique le refus des "interêts légitimes" ou leur acceptation ? Etants pré-cochés, pour moi, fermer la fenêtre sous entends ne rien changer, et donc les accepter tous.


----------



## baron (20 Septembre 2022)

ericse a dit:


> pour moi, fermer la fenêtre sous entends ne rien changer, et donc les accepter tous.


C'est en tout cas le raisonnement qui me dissuadait de fermer purement et simplement la fenêtre. 

Pour vérifier, il faudrait virer manuellement les cookies déposés par les partenaires aux intérêts légitimes avant de se reconnecter au site et cliquer sur la croix. 
Si les cookies ne réapparaissaient pas, ce serait bon signe. 

Encore une fois, ce n'est pas une procédure qui brille par sa transparence. 

+++++++++++

Et ne parlons pas de la possibilité de vérifier les cookies enregistrés par les partenaires depuis la page "Politique de confidentialité", comme on y est aimablement engagé :


> Vous pouvez sinon personnaliser l’enregistrement des _cookies_ de nos partenaires (et d’autres _cookies_) à l’aide des liens suivants :
> 
> 
> Analytics ;
> ...



Le premier lien (= Google) est cassé. 
Ligatus (= Outbrain) ne donne aucune indication utile.
NAI noie le poisson derrière une série d'options obscures.
Skimlinks présente un bouton Opt-Out, qui n'a pas d'effet…
WideSpace (= Improve Digital) mène aussi à une erreur 404.
Your AdChoices m'informe que les réglages de Safari ne permettent pas de renoncer aux cookies : pour cela, il faudrait que j'active le suivi de mon IP d'un site à l'autre : 


> Your Safari browser has default settings that currently interfere with how cookies work. This includes the opt-out cookies set by the WebChoices tool for participating companies. To set your choice preferences successfully through WebChoices while using Safari, please go to your device’s settings and tap the following Safari > Privacy & Security and uncheck "Prevent cross-site tracking." After you change this setting, come back to this page and run WebChoices again. If you turn that setting back on, it may remove your choices.



Your Only Choices présente un beau tableau avec nos choix actuels mais les boutons pour refuser sont presque tous inopérants.

 Enfin, il faut noter que si on refuse les cookies (sur le seul site en lien qui offre aisément cette possibilité), ça n'efface pas ceux qui ont déjà été placés.


----------



## Anthony (20 Septembre 2022)

baron a dit:


> Selon le point de vue, on jugera que c'est habile ou retors.


Oh c’est retors, donc habile. Quand je suis un simple utilisateur, je soupire, fort. Quand j’enfile ma casquette de DPO, je fronce des sourcils, mais ça n’impressionne guère le patron qui doit gérer les équilibres subtils de la pression publicitaire.



baron a dit:


> Il est difficile pour les propriétaires de ce site de soutenir qu'ils respectent ainsi le libre-arbitre des utilisateurs. L'impression reste forte qu'au contraire ils mettent tout en œuvre et rusent éhontément pour arriver à leurs fins : éviter que l'utilisateur refuse l'utilisation de ses données personnelles.


J’ai écrit quelques centaines de milliers de mots sur l’économie de la donnée privée, mon avis sur le sujet est bien connu (et c’est bien pour ça que je suis derrière tous les coups qui visent à nous en rendre indépendants), et ce n’est pas forcément celui de mon patron. Or à la fin, c’est lui qui configure la CMP.



ericse a dit:


> Merci pour ton analyse, en complément, pour toi, faut-il comprendre que fermer la fenêtre implique le refus des "interêts légitimes" ou leur acceptation ? Etants pré-cochés, pour moi, fermer la fenêtre sous entends ne rien changer, et donc les accepter tous.


Et voilà pourquoi je n’aime pas cette interface. Il ne peut pas y avoir d’« intérêt légitime » en deuxième rideau d’un consentement. Depuis le départ, les CMP sont mal foutues, et c’est bien pour ça que je veux qu’on se passe de ces solutions toutes faites, et d’ailleurs la Cnil est d’accord avec moi. Sinon encore une fois, cette liste contient tous les partenaires de l’IAB, qui ne sont absolument pas « nos » partenaires.



baron a dit:


> Le premier lien (= Google) est cassé.
> Ligatus (= Outbrain) ne donne aucune indication utile.
> NAI noie le poisson derrière une série d'options obscures.


Tu remarqueras que je ne suis pas responsable de la maintenance du site de Google. Je mets à jour régulièrement cette page, mais si des liens cassent entre deux tournées… D’ailleurs ces liens sont plus ou moins inutiles désormais : Safari isole fortement les _cookies, _Chrome et Firefox sont train de tourner la page. Ce qui est « drôle » d’ailleurs, c’est que vous vous faites des nœuds au cerveau avec les _cookies_, mais toute l’industrie est passée à des moyens bien plus fins de pister des utilisateurs, et des moyens sur lesquels nous n’avons et vous n’avez absolument aucun contrôle.


----------



## baron (20 Septembre 2022)

Merci. 
C'était utile pour éclairer sur les pratiques en usage.


----------



## Waterfront (20 Septembre 2022)

Anthony a dit:


> …/…
> toute l’industrie est passée à des moyens bien plus fins de pister des utilisateurs, et des moyens sur lesquels nous n’avons et vous n’avez absolument aucun contrôle.


Ça serait sacrément intéressant d’avoir un article sur le sujet…
C’est envisageable ? Dans un avenir pas trop éloigné ?


----------



## ericse (21 Septembre 2022)

Waterfront a dit:


> Ça serait sacrément intéressant d’avoir un article sur le sujet…


Il y a le browser fingerprinting (prise d'empreintes du navigateur), tout autant régulé que les cookies par le GDPR, mais beaucoup plus difficile à détecter. Tu peux trouver des infos, et tester ton navigateur, ici : https://panopticlick.eff.org/


----------



## baron (21 Septembre 2022)

Apple explique un peu comment Safari peut aider à nous protéger de ces relevés d'empreinte numérique : 
• https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/safari/sfri40732/mac 

On y voit aussi le caractère pernicieux d'une interface comme celle présentée ci-dessus : en incitant à visiter les sites des régies d'annonceurs afin de désactiver les cookies ou vérifier leur politique de confidentialité, on induit en erreur l'intelligence artificielle de Safari qui essaye de déterminer si elle peut tranquillement supprimer un traqueur émanant d'un site tiers ou si il s'agit d'un site que nous avons déjà visité et donc qui nous intéresse potentiellement. 

Le lecteur curieux peut aussi consulter ce document plus approfondi sur la sécurité dans Safari : 
• https://www.apple.com/safari/docs/Safari_White_Paper_Nov_2019.pdf (en anglais)


----------



## ericse (21 Septembre 2022)

baron a dit:


> Apple explique un peu comment Safari peut aider à nous protéger de ces relevés d'empreinte numérique :


Il me semble que Safari ne protège pas efficacement contre le relevé d'empreinte, la page que tu donnes est sur les cookies inter-domaines, les empreintes fonctionnent sans cookies du tout.


----------



## Anthony (21 Septembre 2022)

Waterfront a dit:


> Ça serait sacrément intéressant d’avoir un article sur le sujet…


Nous en avons déjà fait quelques-uns, notamment par l’angle des maigres protections apportées par Safari.









						Safari bloque (à nouveau) tous les cookies tiers
					

Après six ans de conception de systèmes toujours plus perfectionnés de protection contre le pistage numérique, Safari bloque finalement tous les cookies tiers. « Il s’agit d’une amélioration sensible de la confidentialité », dit John Wilander, le créateur du mécanisme de « prévention...




					www.macg.co
				












						Pub sans cookies : Apple fait avancer son système Private Click Measurement
					

Vous saviez qu'Apple avait introduit l'année dernière dans Safari un nouveau mécanisme permettant aux publicitaires de mesurer l'efficacité de leurs annonces ? Si vous n'aviez pas lu nos précédents articles sur le sujet, vous le savez maintenant. Avec Private Click Measurement (PCM), Apple...




					www.macg.co
				












						confidentialité
					






					www.macg.co
				






baron a dit:


> On y voit aussi le caractère pernicieux d'une interface comme celle présentée ci-dessus : en incitant à visiter les sites des régies d'annonceurs afin de désactiver les cookies ou vérifier leur politique de confidentialité, on induit en erreur l'intelligence artificielle de Safari qui essaye de déterminer si elle peut tranquillement supprimer un traqueur émanant d'un site tiers ou si il s'agit d'un site que nous avons déjà visité et donc qui nous intéresse potentiellement.


Pas vraiment, non. Le système ITP est nettement plus complexe que ça, et des régies entières sont tombées. Va demander à Critéo ou Facebook ce qu’ils en pensent, tiens, CMP ou pas CMP. C’est précisément pour cela que toute l’industrie passe à des pratiques nettement plus insidieuses. Tu as créé plusieurs comptes en ligne avec la même adresse e-mail ? Tu as utilisé la même adresse pour demander ta carte de fidélité au supermarché du coin ? Comment ça, tu as utilisé la même adresse pour faire des achats en ligne ? Bravo ! Tu peux être sûr qu’une régie ou une autre a lié ton adresse aux comptes en question, et construit patiemment un profil hautement personnalisé avec toutes tes habitudes ou tes achats. Elle s’en fout complètement que tu aies bloqué les _cookies_ sur MacGeneration, de toute manière elle sait que tu nous lis, ça lui suffit pour choisir les pubs et les messages qu’elle va t’envoyer.


----------



## baron (21 Septembre 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Il me semble que Safari ne protège pas efficacement contre le relevé d'empreinte, la page que tu donnes est sur les cookies inter-domaines, les empreintes fonctionnent sans cookies du tout.


Efficacement, c'est difficile à affirmer, comme l'expliquait par ailleurs @Anthony, mais au moins ils essayent de fournir une empreinte aussi commune que possible : 


> *Fingerprinting defense*
> 
> In addition to blocking cookie-based tracking, Safari works to prevent advertisers and websites from using the unique combination of characteristics of a device to create a “fingerprint” to track the user online. Some of these characteristics include the device and browser configuration and the fonts and plug-ins that have been installed. *To combat fingerprinting, Safari presents a simplified version of the system configuration to trackers so more devices look identical*, making it harder to single one out. And unlike some other browsers,* Safari doesn’t add any custom tracking headers or unique identifiers to web requests*. On other browsers, these headers can include things like location, sign-in status, account information, features enabled, and other data that can be used for cross-site tracking.
> 
> ...



BTW, merci pour le lien vers le site de l'Electronic Frontier Foundation ; je ne le retrouvais plus.


----------



## ericse (21 Septembre 2022)

baron a dit:


> Efficacement, c'est difficile à affirmer, comme l'expliquait par ailleurs @Anthony, mais au moins ils essayent de fournir une empreinte aussi commune que possible :


Sans faire de mauvais esprit, juste le fait d'utiliser Safari permet de te reconnaitre assez précisément   
D'après https://amiunique.org/fp il n'y a que 0,05% d'utilisateurs de Safari v16 dans leur base :


----------



## Anthony (21 Septembre 2022)

ericse a dit:


> D'après https://amiunique.org/fp il n'y a que 0,05% d'utilisateurs de Safari v16 dans leur base :


Ce qui n’a rien à voir avec l’affaire, puisque ce chiffre signifie qu’il n’y a que 0,05 % d’utilisateurs déclarant un _user-agent _contenant AppleWebKit/605.1.15 (KHTML, like Gecko) Version/16.0 Safari depuis que la base existe. Rien à voir avec les _cookies_, ni même Safari en général, qui manipule de plus en plus régulièrement son _user-agent_. Ce chiffre monte à 0,56 % pour les sept derniers jours, ce qui me semble déjà plus raisonnable, mais cette base minore très largement non seulement Safari, mais de manière générale les plateformes Apple. Ce site prétend que Firefox a une part de marché de 33 % !


----------



## ericse (21 Septembre 2022)

Oui, c'est vrai, il vaut mieux prendre les chiffres des 7 derniers jours :





Bon, mais la question serait plutôt est-ce que Safari protège correctement contre le suivit par empreinte numérique, et comment se compare-t-il aux autres ? D'après le test de l'EFF, Brave a en plus une fonction aléatoire sur le fingerprinting, mais pour quel effet réel ?


----------



## Anthony (21 Septembre 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Bon, mais la question serait plutôt est-ce que Safari protège correctement contre le suivit par empreinte numérique, et comment se compare-t-il aux autres ? D'après le test de l'EFF, Brave a en plus une fonction aléatoire sur le fingerprinting, mais pour quel effet réel ?


Non mais Brave, soyons sérieux deux secondes, c’est le navigateur le plus hypocrite de l’industrie sur ces questions. C’est bien gentil d’assurer que ça protège contre le grand méchant web, mais c’est le navigateur lui-même qui te traque ! Donc bon. Je ne connais pas de navigateur plus blindé que Safari, même si je m’inquiète beaucoup du pas de deux entre Apple et l’industrie publicitaire, qui nous donne cette fonction de « mesure confidentielle de l’efficacité des publicités » qui fait entrer le ver dans le fruit. Mais quand on sait d’où vient Chrome, et quand on voit les publicités intégrées à Firefox…


----------



## ericse (21 Septembre 2022)

Anthony a dit:


> Non mais Brave, soyons sérieux deux secondes, c’est le navigateur le plus hypocrite de l’industrie sur ces questions.


L'équipe Firefox n'est pas aussi sévère que toi sur ce point : https://www.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/browsers/compare/brave/


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2022)

ericse a dit:


> L'équipe Firefox n'est pas aussi sévère que toi sur ce point : https://www.mozilla.en "open source"org/fr/firefox/browsers/compare/brave/


"_Construit sur le code open source de chromium_", rien que ça permet de prouver que ça n'est rien d'autre qu'un logiciel espion, comme tout ce qui vient de Gougueule, pour ces gens là, le mot "gratuit" est la pire des obscénités que peut contenir le langage humain, s'ils ont mis cette mer…… en "_open source_", c'est juste pour faciliter la diffusion de leur taupe l


----------



## love_leeloo (23 Septembre 2022)

Quand c’est gratuit c’est toi le produit


----------



## Anthony (23 Septembre 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Quand c’est gratuit c’est toi le produit


On arrêtait pas de monter en naïveté dans les réponses, c’est bien, au moins maintenant on est au sommet.


----------



## love_leeloo (23 Septembre 2022)

Je n’ai pas compris ce que tu veux me dire


----------



## edenpulse (23 Septembre 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> _Construit sur le code open source de chromium_", rien que ça permet de prouver que ça n'est rien d'autre qu'un logiciel espion


Non mais … juste non.

Chromium n’est pas un « logiciel espion » c’est pas parce que tu utilises un marteau pour éclater la tête de ton voisin que le problème c’est le marteau. 

Bref. Pas envie de spécialement faire du HS. Les gens se focus sur le moindre petit truc sur lequel ils pensent avoir du pouvoir.

Pendant des années, vous (je parle des gens de manière générale) vous en foutiez bien des cookies et d’un coup c’est devenu un « choix » (notez bien les guillemets) et du coup c’est devenu une préoccupation majeure de comment ces boites de dialogues sont faites.

*Spoiler*: le web fonctionne encore beaucoup grâce a la pub, et oui, la pub targettée est plus efficace. 
Les efforts de MacG et d’autres a chercher d’autres sources de revenus vont vraiment dans la bonne direction. 

Mais en attendant que les gens veuillent bien payer pour le contenu GRATUIT que des gens, payés par la pub que vous ne voulez pas, créent, ça reste un moyen de financement. 

*Ah et autre spoiler, c’est pas refuser 3 ou 300 cookies qui va faire que vous ne serez plus tracké. *

Comme le fait de passer par un fameux VPN et une fameuse autre adresse IP, alors que ça fait des années que plus personne n’utilise l’IP comme moyen de tracking.


----------

